# "L Class" Tugs



## the yard (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm looking for information/photos of Ministry of War Transport "L class" tugs built by A&J Inglis, Glasgow:-

Linswe - Launched Wednesday 5 June 1946 
Linwet - Launched Wednesday 12 June 1946 
Linyon - Launched Thursday 4 July 1946 
Linno - Launched Thursday 4 July 1946 
Linda - Launched Saturday 17 August 1946 
Limpya - Launched Saturday 17 August 1946 

All 20grt 5 knots and fitted with Widdop engines

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Robert


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

Notoriously difficult to find information about these vessels, which I believe were all registered in Burma. Dimensions 65 x 17 x 7 and 246bhp, twin screws. Can also provide 'order to proceed' and 'keel laid' dates if required. Regards, Alan.


----------



## the yard (Jun 1, 2005)

tridentport said:


> Notoriously difficult to find information about these vessels, which I believe were all registered in Burma. Dimensions 65 x 17 x 7 and 246bhp, twin screws. Can also provide 'order to proceed' and 'keel laid' dates if required. Regards, Alan.


I know what you mean - I've some particulars as they have Harland and Wolff ship numbers, but other information, fate etc is proving difficult.


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

Should have rang a bell when I seen 'electrical engineer' on your profile. Was told years ago that electricians drove the cranes. Some years back there was correspondence on the 'Tugtalk' site about these tugs - I don't think we got very far. It's always the small vessels in the H&W list that cause the problems. Best of luck with your research, Alan. (Been doing the same research - including the other Belfast builders - for the best part of forty years.)


----------

